# Tokina 14-20mm f/2.0 AT-X Pro DX Pricing Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2016)

```
The recently announced Tokina 14-20mm f/2.0 AT-X Pro DX how has pricing in the US and is available for preorder. The new lens will be $899 and is scheduled to begin shipping on February 5, 2016. Keep in mind that this is a “DX” lens and is for APS-C cameras.</p>
<p><strong>Tokina 14-20mm f/2.0 AT-X Pro DX $899: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1213516-REG/tokina_at_x_14_20mm_f_2_pro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x703040" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/TN14202EOS.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

